# Help, What Is It?



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi everyone.
I have had this piece for a little while now. it is very unique as it has these nodules inside that really look amazing. I wish my camera was better at detail.

The other face has squigley lines. The color of the piece is reddish with black stripes.


ps, the walnut is just a treat :)


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 18, 2014)

Ron,
Your second piece looks like a nice curly walnut. No idea on the first but it is likable!
Jim


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 18, 2014)

Oops just read the last bit - yes you know it is nice.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2014)

The first looks like hairy oak... The walnut looks like it's from Washington.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 18, 2014)

DKMD said:


> The first looks like hairy oak... The walnut looks like it's from Washington.




Is Hairy Oak the same as Silky Oak(from AU)?


Scott (silky is what I was thinking) B


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice chunk of claro?? walnut.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Is Hairy Oak the same as Silky Oak(from AU)?
> 
> 
> Scott (silky is what I was thinking) B


 
I think hairy oak is the male version whereas silky oak is the fairer sex.

In truth, I'm not sure if they're the same or different, but I want to say they're different species.


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 18, 2014)

I know is is not Silky Oak, or lacewood...sort of resembles in a way but it isn't. Nor is it a palmwood..

I hope I can find out. The walnut is actually a burl. part of a boule.


----------



## Molokai (Jan 18, 2014)

I believe its she oak from Au.


----------



## phinds (Jan 19, 2014)

Check out the sheoak page on my site. I think you'll agree that's what the orangish wood is, but let us know.


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 19, 2014)

Well i'll be a monkeys uncle... IT IS Sheoak! (with lace figure) THANK YOU GUYS!

thank you for hobbithouse Paul


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 19, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I believe its she oak from Au.


 Thank you Tomislav


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 19, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I think hairy oak is the male version whereas silky oak is the fairer sex.
> 
> In truth, I'm not sure if they're the same or different, but I want to say they're different species.


 Thank you David!


----------



## Molokai (Jan 19, 2014)

rbhandcrafted said:


> Thank you Tomislav


No problem, here is one photo from me so you can compare.


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 19, 2014)

Molokai said:


> No problem, here is one photo from me so you can compare.
> View attachment 39960



I went to hobbithouse Wood Id website and they have some examples that prove to me its Sheoak :)


----------



## phinds (Jan 19, 2014)

rbhandcrafted said:


> I went to hobbithouse Wood Id website and they have some examples that prove to me its Sheoak :)


 
"They" ? "They" ??? I don't need no stinking "they" 

By the way, have you even been following this thread? You're a bit late with that


----------

